# bil. hip injection by fluoro with arthrogram



## ms123 (Oct 14, 2009)

I have a patient with bilateral hip synovitis. Coming in for "bilateral fluoroscopically-assisted cortisone injection with arthrogram", so would you use the 20610-50 along with 77002 and then the separate arthrogram code of 27095-50  - or does the 27095 wipe out the use of the 20610? I think I'm making this one harder than it has to be.  (Not sure if interpreted--have to find that out for use of 73525 in addition to the above.)  The op only reads of the injected Omnipaque to assure appropriate placement of needle tip to hip capsule followed by injection of Kenalog with Xylocaine. No mention of arthrogram in body of report.  Thank you.


----------



## kjstearns (Oct 14, 2009)

We only bill for the 29075 and the fluoro as the injection is often for pain control. Hope this helps!


----------



## kathyking (Oct 28, 2009)

*Hip Injection 20610 or 27093/5*

Question on this Hip injection:

 Was using 27093/5 for pain injection in the hip, and then CPT Assistant 2004, April states for hip injection with the use of flouroscopic you are to use 20610 w 77002. (also CPT assistant June 2008, 18, issue 6 states when using 20610 use 77002)

  Our pt. rec. a pain injection with flouroscopic guidance, but a hip arthrogram image is taken and put in the pt's chart. 

 The Omnipaque dye (which is used for flouro) is infused through needle to confirm needle placement and then a arthrogram is taking. 

 It looks like a picture is taken when using the dye for the flouroscopic, does this still count as 27093/5 ?

 Is there special equipment usage that I should be looking for to use the 27093/5 in the Dr's dictation?

  What would be the proper way of coding this?

  Sorry to interfer with this person question, it just happens to link to my confusion


----------



## kathyking (Jan 15, 2010)

*Hip injection 20610 or 27093/5*

Posted a question linking to another back in 10/29/2009. No reply yet.

 Just wondering did anyone find a answer yet for the proper way of coding this.  Since the posting of AMA CPT Asistant 2004 April and AMA CPT assistant June 2008 where it states to use 20610 w 77002 for hip injection?

 Have been coding with 20610 since this was read for the Hip pain injections. (10/29/09, after posting the question)

 Is any one else coding with a different frame of mind at hand?

 Is there a special piece equipment that has to be used to code with 27093/5 ?


----------

